# Foundation course nearly done



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I have to share how proud We are of Bella and her training. She has improved so much since we started with her 5 weeks go, she had a lesson yesterday with a little test and the trainer said she is doing really well. She is getting assessed on Sunday which will take her to the end of the course, there are 3 pass marks and the trainer has said Bella could get top marks if she stays focused . We will then enrol her onto the next course, it isn't the cheapest way to do it but we have seen such a difference in Bella we are going to do as much as we can with her. 
Fingers crossed for Sunday hey


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Best of luck to Bella - we will keep fingers, toes and paws crossed!!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Good luck on Sunday! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ang congrads !!! PIKE & I wish all V owners realize the cost of owning this breed - If your time is worth anything - these pups cost a FORTUNE !!! and time is what it takes to make a Vizsla happy !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck Bella ;D, Angie, our local gundog club are running group training sessions around Newby Bridge area if you're interested next time you're up here


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you no Bella passed her assessment with a distinction and a star. She was top of the class, the lady who took the assessment wants to take Bella home, not a chance 
So proud of her ;D


----------

